# safety reminder of voltmeters



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Guys et ladies.,
> 
> I just want to pass the reminder in our trade please check your voltmeter often.
> 
> ...


Thanks allways double check..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 10 or so, i had more but can't find them

we


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Guys et ladies.,
> 
> I just want to pass the reminder in our trade please check your voltmeter often.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc

Dont forget to ...Prove....Test...Prove...;-)....I keep a Proving unit in my Veto XL for testing....

Frank


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Get them calibrated every year, if they are not calibrated how do you know they are working right?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks allways double check..:thumbup::thumbup:



It's (always) not "allways". :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Zog said:


> Get them calibrated every year, if they are not calibrated how do you know they are working right?


Check them against others, today I had problems with a PLC power supply, I found the input was at 134 volts. Four different meters, all agreed within .2 volts. None have been calibrated. One was a analog Motorola (similar to a Simpson 260), a Greenlee, a Garter Bender and a Craftsman. They all have been beat but still work OK.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Check them against others, today I had problems with a PLC power supply, I found the input was at 134 volts. Four different meters, all agreed within .2 volts. None have been calibrated. One was a analog Motorola (similar to a Simpson 260), a Greenlee, a Garter Bender and a Craftsman. They all have been beat but still work OK.


Yep, way more practical to lug around 4 old meters:blink:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Zog said:


> Yep, way more practical to lug around 4 old meters:blink:


Yeah I agree with that part and it will do save your arse on this one more than once.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a fan of calibration, BUT... I have yet to see a meter that was out of calibration fail to give a reading when you test a known live source first and last. The actual number may be off a scoche, but it will read as a live circuit.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Zog said:


> Yep, way more practical to lug around 4 old meters:blink:


I had them all in my service van, you can never have to many toys, it impresses the hell out of hot chicks.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I had them all in my service van, you can never have to many toys, it impresses the hell out of hot chicks.


If that were true I would have groupies.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm a fan of calibration, BUT... I have yet to see a meter that was out of calibration fail to give a reading when you test a known live source first and last. The actual number may be off a scoche, but it will read as a live circuit.


Most of my jobs require calibrated test equipment, we have to provide a list of equipment used with serial numbers and calibration certificates traceable to NIST. And I am not talking about just nuclear, that appplies to any testing job.


----------

